# Do you give tetanus toxoid or CD&T before banding a bull calf?



## glenolam

Wow - I really am full of questions!

I've read that we should give the bull a shot of tetanus toxoid prior to banding - is that true?

If so, can I just give him 5ml of my CD&T that I have for goats?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

If I'm remembering correctly, you give CDT before. If not that before, then give the Tetanus Antitoxin afterwards.


----------



## glenolam

That's what I figured, but I wasn't sure.  Since I have the CD&T on hand for my goats I was hoping I could give it to the bull as well.


----------



## ksalvagno

Keep in mind that Tetanus Toxoid takes about 2 weeks to take effect and the Tetanus Antitoxin works immediately but only lasts for about 2 weeks.


----------



## herfrds

Ok if you are going to band your little bull do it now. 
The tetanus shot is more for older bull calves due to the metal ring on that band.
The smaller bands for young calves has no metal.
We band our bull calves when they are 24 hours old and have never given them a tetanus shot.

I'll post some pictures of our bander so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## herfrds

Here are the pictures.

The banding tool with a banding ring set











The tool being squeezed and stretching the ring





The rubber ring, penny just to show actual size.





get the cow out of there.
We like to catch the calves just after they have gotten a belly full of milk and are sleeping.  If they stand up that is alright too.
grab the scrotum near where it comes down from his belly. Now feel in the sac for 2 testicals. If you feel both great. about here you need 3 hands. 
Keep a hold of the scrotum squeeze open the banding tool, have the part that is opening of the band with the points up, easier to roll the band off. You can see it in my second picture the "L" looking part.
Work the sac through the opening of the stretched ring, sometimes you can get another person pinch the end of the sac and pull it through.
Gently release the tool, BUT do not roll the ring off yet.
re-check the sac to make sure both testicals are still in there. If they are then roll the ring off. It will sit right between the sac and the belly.
Your bull is now banded. the sac should fall off in about 3 weeks.
DO NOT CUT IT OFF! Leave it alone. 

Now just letting you know once in awhile there is a bull with just one nut dropped, called a stag.
Sometimes you can push on the belly and it will drop or wait til fall and recheck then band with the larger bander that requires the tetanus shot.
Sometimes it doesn't drop at all and short of the vet removing it nothing you can do.
and some calves will just suck the testicals up in them, that is why we like to catch them napping and relaxed.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I always give tetanus toxoid when castrating (and docking) my lambs.  Some say it's overkill, but IMO it's cheap insurance.  Open wounds (whether or not the band has metal) provide opportunities to get tetanus.  I feel it's better safe than sorry.  I also know others who never give the toxoid, and as far as I know they haven't had any issues.


----------



## glenolam

herfrds, that looks like the same took I have for wethering my goats - do you think I could just use that same tool and bands?

Also, we've heard that we should wait until they're anywhere from 2 mos - 8 mos (  how the heck would we catch and band a 8 mth old!).  I know different strokes, but is there a difference with the ages?  Is it anything like with goats, where if you wait you decrease the chance of UC?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

glenolam said:
			
		

> Also, we've heard that we should wait until they're anywhere from 2 mos - 8 mos (  how the heck would we catch and band a 8 mth old!).  I know different strokes, but is there a difference with the ages?  Is it anything like with goats, where if you wait you decrease the chance of UC?


When you castrate calves depends on you the producer.  I've never heard of anything like that with goats.  Some producers prefer to band earlier because it's easier to catch them and to limit the stress of having to castrate at weaning time.  Others producers prefer to wait because of the growth potential that bull calves get over steer calves if they are left unbanded until they are around 6 to 8 months of age.  But it is more stressful on the calf if you wait, plus more than likely you have to use the cutting method and not the banding method on older calves; the green Cherios band just isn't big enough to fit around the testicles of an 8 month old bull calf....although they do make bigger bands than the green one used on newborn calves. But, it's  all up to you.  JMHO.


----------



## herfrds

Personally speaking the sooner you band the bull calf the better.
Some guys like to leave them bulls to grow more and have more muscle, but we don't like it. Just more work.

It might be the same tool, but I don't know about the bands so I can't say.


----------



## DoubleSSRanch

Ive never given any bull calves any shots when they get banded. They get banded, get their selenium and vitamin shot, get their ear tags, and off they go. Then we dont touch them again till fall when we ship them.


Never once had any problems. And weve banded (with the larger bander) bulls anywhere from 6 months to 3 years old..never gave them any shots


----------

